

Altman Course, Company Culture - graycat

Company culture was an important topic in the 
recently completed
Stanford course &quot;How to Start a Startup&quot; by Sam Altman at<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startupclass.samaltman.com&#x2F;<p>Some readers might also like the series of blog posts on company culture at<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themusingsofthebigredcar.com&#x2F;the-company-culture-series-ii&#x2F;<p>by Jeffrey L. Minch, long the most popular contributor to VC Fred Wilson&#x27;s blog AVC.com.
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/)

[http://themusingsofthebigredcar.com/the-company-culture-
seri...](http://themusingsofthebigredcar.com/the-company-culture-series-ii/)

~~~
graycat
Thanks. Only now did I read via the FAQ that URLs are links except in fields
of submissions.

